# Numb body feeling



## phil09 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anybody had this symptom? if so for how long? I'm very anxious at the moment more I think more numb my mouth goes and whole body does..?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes I get it. It kind of comes and goes. Sometimes I grab my arm and can barley feel it. Terrible sensation. Just try to ignore it the feeling will pass. Mine normally flares up when the DP is worse.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

phil09 said:


> Anybody had this symptom? if so for how long? I'm very anxious at the moment more I think more numb my mouth goes and whole body does..?


I usually get it in my arms. I will feel as if my arms are not connected to my body and they have not feeling.


----------



## phil09 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's awful I feel my body can't support it's self. Today I feel all dream like..all strange..

Feel not part of reality..i think the depersonlization is quite bad..

is there any cures?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

phil09 said:


> It's awful I feel my body can't support it's self. Today I feel all dream like..all strange..
> 
> Feel not part of reality..i think the depersonlization is quite bad..
> 
> is there any cures?


Meditation can help. Try doing like a body scan type of exercise.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess its that noodly feeling right? For me it kind of has a buzz to it, or a burning sensation. My anxiety is very physical and has a burning feel. Right now my legs feel weird from the knee down. They feel weak and burny.

This stuff gets bad with anxiety which comes from me thinking too much about something bad or whatever. I believe its like you think of bad things (or not) then your body releases adrenaline and sucks the blood from your extremities.

Am I talking about something totaly different?

One of the first things I noticed when I got DP was that my face was numb(ish)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> I guess its that noodly feeling right? For me it kind of has a buzz to it, or a burning sensation. My anxiety is very physical and has a burning feel. Right now my legs feel weird from the knee down. They feel weak and burny.
> 
> This stuff gets bad with anxiety which comes from me thinking too much about something bad or whatever. I believe its like you think of bad things (or not) then your body releases adrenaline and sucks the blood from your extremities.
> 
> ...


I think i know what you mean.


----------

